# XP Produktkey Aufkleber entfernen



## Twips (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe Windows XP und den ProduktKey Aufkleber auf mein Gehäuse geklebt.
Jetzt will ich mir ein neues Gehäuse kaufen, nur geht der Produktkey aufkleber nicht so richtig weg.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, von MS vielleicht "einen neuen" zu bekommen (keinen neuen, also noch dieselbe Nummer, nur nochmal als Aufkleber) oder den alten vielleicht zu entfernen




Danke!


----------



## Georg Melher (24. Januar 2005)

Hi,

hast Du es schon mit Etikettenlöser getestet ? Das funktioniert meist sehr gut bei solchen Problemen.


----------



## fluessig (24. Januar 2005)

Auch fönen sollte den Klebstoff aufweichen. Vielleicht gehts dann leichter.


----------



## TanTe (25. Januar 2005)

Druck oder Schreib doch einfach einen neuen. Dann kan man den mit durchsichtigem Klebeband oder SekundenKleber am neuen Geheuse befestigen.


----------



## Robert Steichele (25. Januar 2005)

TanTe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Druck oder Schreib doch einfach einen neuen. Dann kan man den mit durchsichtigem Klebeband oder SekundenKleber am neuen Geheuse befestigen.



Ich glaube ihm geht es nicht um den Product Key allein, sondern um den gesamten Lizenzkleber. 
Fönen hat bei mir auch schon geklappt.


----------



## Twips (31. Januar 2005)

Hi

Vielen vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge.

Einfach Fönen? Werd ich mal versuchen...
Muss man da lange föhnen?
Ich will den Aufkleber halt nur nich zerreißen (was mir bei meinem Windows ME aufkleber passiert ist).

Und ja, es geht mir um den gesamten Lizenzkleber.
Weil ich 1.: Das Gehäuße verkaufen will, wobei ich kaum glaube dass das noch einer mit dreckigen Kleberesten kauft  :-D
2.: SOLLTE, ich sage ja auch nur sollte, der Key ein zweites mal existieren (ziemlich unwahrscheinlich), dann kann man rechtlich auch sagen, dass man das ding gekauft hat, oder sollte mal einer irgendwie meckern oder so....


Danke!


----------

